# Places to sign up for timeshare tours/gifts - Branson



## lll1929 (Apr 15, 2008)

I will be visiting Branson and wanted to find out some places I could sign up for timeshare tours.  I am just going down there for business so I don't mind spending a couple hours a day listening to people try and sell me something I really don't want.  A few tours will give me a little extra spending money for the outlet malls.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 15, 2008)

Most of the ones we have signed up for will give you show tickets or/and meals.  If you walk into the mall where Walmart is on the strip they will grab you and offer show tickets. Have not come across cash yet except for Big Cedar will give $100 but it's vouchers you can only use at Big Cedar Resort.  T/S body snatchers are just about on every corner.  gl


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 15, 2008)

We just got back from a quick, and chilly, 3 nights in Branson. Most are now offering Visa debit cards for $75 or $100 if you say you're not interested in the show tickets. These places are everywhere. Walmart and Jubilee foods have body snatcher booths and there's one in the building which houses the IMAX theater. There's also two Westgate body snatcher booths in the Branson Landing shopping mall down by lake Tannycomo. If you're alone they won't be hitting on you. They look for couples to pounce on.


----------

